# LMS 3960? Is that you? You've lost so much weight!



## Tio Loco (Nov 10, 2019)

This all started earlier this year when I installed Macpod's tachometer/reverse switch kit (https://macpod.net/misc/sx2_tachometer/sx2_tachometer_kit_v2.php) and a spindle light.  I never cared for the side mount power switch on the 3960, and wanted to do a full-on custom enclosure for the tach and the new controls. I figure anything worth doing is worth over-doing, right?







Then (of course) I got intrigued by a x-axis power feed, leading me to the still under refinement 'Powerglide experiment' (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lms-3960-x-axis-power-feed-the-powerglide-experiment.79731/), which meant I had to construct another enclosure.  I didn't want the controls on the bench or on the x-axis, so my intent was to mount it above or below the recent constructed control box, but it was just too much. No matter how I positioned it, it was either inconvenient or in the way of milling ops. It was like the control panel ate the mill.

So.... super control panel V2 which mounts to an upright on the workbench and off of the mill head.












Replaced the anemic power light with a 10mm LED, and moved the fuse holder to the front panel. Added directional LED's to the spindle reverse switch to alert me if the mill is switched to reverse. Mounted the whole thing on a pivot so it can be rotated to the most comfortable working angle.

For those who might be interested, it's not pretty inside... I guess it's true that beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 9, 2019)

Very nice setup!


----------

